
Courtesy Suicide - joshuacc
http://mattgemmell.com/2011/07/10/courtesy-suicide
======
arctangent
Emails and similar communications should always be short and to the point. In
face-to-face communication it's usually advisable to exchange some social
niceties or feign the appropriate level of respect unless you know the person
well already.

